# Newbie introduction



## lasharn (Aug 10, 2021)

My name's Sharon, I am new to this community and this is my first post. 

I'd like to learn more and share my knowledge and expertise about health, skincare, and beauty.

I hope to have a great time here!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 10, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## lasharn (Aug 11, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> Welcome!


Thanks!


----------



## JamesFitts (Oct 13, 2021)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## mihran (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi Sharon, Greetings!


----------

